# Fried Jumbo Shrimp-Artichoke Frittata-Tortellini Dinner



## sawhorseray (Jan 22, 2021)

Having no fresh veggies for dinner I thawed out a bag of baby artichokes and made a frittata yesterday afternoon, just like mama taught me.







Had some 15 to-the-pound red Argentina shrimp thawed and dried.





Coated with a egg wash, Italian bread crumbs combo, gettin' ready for the fry pan









Into the pan with a nice olive oil - butter mix, maybe not great for the diet, but good for the soul!





About two minutes a side, golden brown and perfect
	

		
			
		

		
	






Plated up with that artichoke frittata and some chicken-garlic tortellini in a tomato-basil sauce, little parm on top, nice glass of cab





Had some homemade tartar and cocktail sauce for dippin', this was the kind of dinner I grew up with on Fridays, right up my wheelhouse! This was so delicious my wife Jan and I were giggling at the dinner table. Now I see these shrimp are on sale this week for $5.49lb, I'll be making a run to market this afternoon for as many two pounds bags as the freezer has room for. Thanks for lookin' in and y'all stay safe out there, the zombies are everywhere! RAY


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 22, 2021)

Oh Ray!
That looks scrumptious!


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jan 22, 2021)

Yum !!!  Looks amazing.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 22, 2021)

That shrimp looks amazing Ray! You need some hush puppies to go along with them!!


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 22, 2021)

Yeah buddy! I'll take a plate if that! Looks delicious!!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 22, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> The pan with a nice olive oil - butter mix, maybe not great for the diet, but good for the soul!
> View attachment 481364


That shrimp looks incredible!  One of the things I have learned doing this fasting stuff that fat is actually good for you.  It does not have to be processed by the liver and does not raise your insulin.  Gets used right away for energy.  Tomorrow that will change though.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 22, 2021)

DAAAAMN! Another great cook sir!


----------



## GATOR240 (Jan 22, 2021)

That is one great looking meal!


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 22, 2021)

Sign me  up brother!! That is one delicious looking meal right there. I'd walk to AZ barefoot...in the snow...up hill both ways, for a plate of that. Great job buddy.

Robert


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 22, 2021)

Now that is my kind of dinner!
Al


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 22, 2021)

sawhorseray
 I'd fight a hoard of zombies for a plate of that. Looks darn good.
Jim


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 22, 2021)

Nice work Ray !


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 22, 2021)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Oh Ray! That looks scrumptious!



Thanks Stuart! Scrumptious was exactly the word Jan used last night, don't hear that from her all that often. Stay safe my friend, looks like we're in the worst spot on the planet for the virus. Thank you for the Like Stu, I do appreciate it. RAY




jaxgatorz said:


> Yum !!!  Looks amazing.



Thanks Mike, and thank you for the Like, much appreciated! RAY




SmokinVOLfan said:


> That shrimp looks amazing Ray! You need some hush puppies to go along with them!!



Thank you John! I never made hush puppies, not exactly sure what they are. After some dubious recent trips outside my comfort zone I felt it best to go with something I knew Jan would enjoy, and it paid off. Thanks for the Like amigo, I do appreciate it. RAY




Sowsage said:


> Yeah buddy! I'll take a plate if that! Looks delicious!!



Thank you Travis! With some nice leftovers for the wife I can Weber up a nice thick ribeye for myself tonight! Thank you for the Like Travis, much appreciated. RAY




Brian Trommater said:


> That shrimp looks incredible!  One of the things I have learned doing this fasting stuff that fat is actually good for you.  It does not have to be processed by the liver and does not raise your insulin.  Gets used right away for energy.  Tomorrow that will change though.



Thanks Brian! Well look at that, dinner was not only delicious but healthy too! Thank you for the Like Brian, I do appreciate it. RAY




Steve H said:


> DAAAAMN! Another great cook sir!



Thank you Steve! With all this lockdown time I'm getting in some great practice. Thanks for the Like Steve, I appreciate it. RAY




GATOR240 said:


> That is one great looking meal!



Thanks Denny, and thank you for the Like, I do appreciate it! RAY




tx smoker said:


> Sign me  up brother!! That is one delicious looking meal right there. I'd walk to AZ barefoot...in the snow...up hill both ways, for a plate of that. Great job buddy. Robert



Thank you Robert! No need to walk, we have a small plane airport a few miles away. You fly in, I'll pick you up and get you here in time for cocktails before dinner. Thank you for the Like my friend, I do appreciate it. RAY




SmokinAl said:


> Now that is my kind of dinner! Al



Thanks Al! There's not a minute spent anywhere that's as rewarding as those spent in the kitchen. Thank you for the Like Al, I do appreciate it. RAY




JLeonard said:


> sawhorseray
> I'd fight a hoard of zombies for a plate of that. Looks darn good. Jim



Thanks Jim! There sure as hell ain't any zombie shortage here in AZ, folks are dropping at a record rate. Thanks for the Like Jim, I do appreciate it. RAY




chopsaw said:


> Nice work Ray !



Thank you Rich, it was a day well spent! Thanks for the Like too, much appreciated! RAY


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 22, 2021)

That looks delicious Ray! Nice job!

Ryan


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 22, 2021)

Looks Great Ray!!
What a price for those Shrimp!!!
Gotta love that Plate!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 22, 2021)

Looks delicious ray. I love shrimp and artichokes. Nice work bud


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 22, 2021)

Ray that is one fine plate of food. All looks great and I’ve got to try a frittata like that!!


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 22, 2021)

Ray that whole plate looks great!  That Shrimp is perfectly cooked.  We had a similar price for that size last week, I grabbed some.  Gonna put them to good use soon.  Excellent work.  Stay safe.


----------



## xray (Jan 23, 2021)

Man, Ray those shrimp look tasty as all hell and pretty big too! They look like langostino lobster tails. That’s a plate I’d love to sit down to.

Also, $5.49/lb? That seems like a killer deal!! Shrimp seems to be anywhere from $10-15 around me.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 24, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> That looks delicious Ray! Nice job! Ryan



Thanks Ryan, and thank you for the Like, I do appreciate it! RAY




Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great Ray!! What a price for those Shrimp!!! Gotta love that Plate!! Like. Bear



Thanks Bear! I not only do all the cooking around here the grocery shopping is part of my chore list, my wife Jan hasn't been inside any kind of store for almost a year now. Thank you for the Like John, I do appreciate it. RAY




TNJAKE said:


> Looks delicious ray. I love shrimp and artichokes. Nice work bud



Thanks Jake! A frittata is a great way to enjoy a choke, you get a real solid bite without having to scrape a mayo infused leaf with your teeth, tho I love doing that too. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 24, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Ray that is one fine plate of food. All looks great and I’ve got to try a frittata like that!!



Thank you Jeff, a frittata would be right up your alley I think! There's nothing in them but baby artichokes, a little chopped onion, and some eggs. I like to squeeze a lemon over the frittata right when it comes out of the over, no mayo or butter needed. Thank you for the Like Jeff, I appreciate it. RAY




MJB05615 said:


> Ray that whole plate looks great!  That Shrimp is perfectly cooked.  We had a similar price for that size last week, I grabbed some.  Gonna put them to good use soon.  Excellent work.  Stay safe.



Thanks Mike! I had eight 2lb bags in the freezer when I scored a couple weeks back at $6.99lb. Yesterday I grabbed another half dozen bag at this price, kitchen freezer is now stuffed. Thank you for the Like Mike, I do appreciate it. RAY




xray said:


> Man, Ray those shrimp look tasty as all hell and pretty big too! They look like langostino lobster tails. That’s a plate I’d love to sit down to. Also, $5.49/lb? That seems like a killer deal!! Shrimp seems to be anywhere from $10-15 around me.



Thanks Joe! I never saw these red shrimp from Argentina until a few month back, 15 to the pound and the best flavor we've ever run into. The normal price is $26 a 2lb bag so I'm jumping all over this, we're set for awhile. Thank you for the Like amigo, much appreciated! RAY


----------

